# Iconic death metal statements



## Batrider (Jun 11, 2009)

In idle moments I ponder these: the short, definitive statements of ideology made by death and black metal musicians.

1. Only death is real -- Hellhammer
2. No jobs! -- Immortal
3. "[Most people are] talking monkeys with car keys" -- Kam Lee
4. Problems remain! -- Sepultura
5. Death is certain, life is not -- various

I'm sure there are others I'm missing, but we get a good picture of the genre from these de facto slogans.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I ponder why there are so many threads in a classical music forum about metal music - I don't see a connection. Are there no forums dedicated to this "genre"?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

jezbo said:


> I ponder why there are so many threads in a classical music forum about metal music


Because there are few people that simply can't understand that nobody gives a damn about their silly stuff. So they keep creating threads like this, though they should already learn that it will be ignored or became another circus.


----------



## Batrider (Jun 11, 2009)

jezbo said:


> I ponder why there are so many threads in a classical music forum about metal music


OMG This is "Metal Music" sub-forum so i will talk about metal if i want.And you go away if you are not interested in metal.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

No, I think I'll talk about classical music in here. Amounts to the same thing ...



and you be civil.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Only death is real -- Hellhammer

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Bach said:


> Only death is real -- Hellhammer
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



whats so funny?


----------



## Batrider (Jun 11, 2009)

Bach said:


> Only death is real -- Hellhammer
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Stupid post.Bach you are stupid


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm really not, to be honest with you.. I'm heroically intelligent - from the London ghetto to Oxford University - so shove that up your ****, bumbo clot. 

But on a serious level -- that quote is funny. It's pretentious in the extreme - and came from the mouth of a complete fool.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Batrider said:


> Stupid post.Bach you are stupid


Not a constructive reply.

His reply was no better, but could have been anticipated.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Bach said:


> I'm heroically intelligent - from the London ghetto to Oxford University - so shove that up your ****, bumbo clot.


Not a smart move -- you have opened the door to ad homs that aren't ad homs by making yourself the focus of discussion.

Further, in the age of affirmative action and the Dunning-Kruger effect, your words ring hollow.

I would attempt another way of working around him.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahem ... let's watch the ad homs ... 
thanks.


----------

